# Warm Temps "TTF Trout Limits"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay Report*
*By Captain Chris Martin*

Over the next 2-days, the lodge looks forward to returning customer Cully B. and 30-guests with their fishing and hunting club. This is a 10-boat session, so let's hope the wind stays down...Tuesday was excellent catching for guests Bill R. & crew while wade fishing with darker TTF lures and tops. Pumpkinseed chartreuse - Morning Glory proved best tipped with wheedless hooks over grass beds. Early morning Captain Harold had the "dawn patrol" rallied over oyster shell, but found better action over softer bottom throughout the day. They returned with 30 trout for their efforts. We want to give a shout out to Bill R. for booking 3-more trips. According to Bill R. "Red fish action was spotty, but the trout made up for it."

*Solunar Forecast & Predictions*

Click here http://www.solunarforecast.com/solunarcalendar.aspx

*Wednesday's* *Weather Forecast*

Overcast with a chance of rain. High of 75F. Winds from the SSE at 15-20 mph with gusts to 30 mph. Chance of rain 20%. 66 degrees water temps. The moon is 99% illuminated.

*Testimonial *

*Mark S.*
03-06-2012
Lance, thank you so much for including Bob and I in your promotion and fishing trip. You have to admit that Bay Flats was a First Class event host. From the food, lodging and professional guides, the trip was a huge success. I hope we do it again soon. Regards,

*T.G.*
03-05-2012
Had the best time ever...Keep letting Chef Austin change it up in the kitchen. He did good.

*Lance W.*
03-05-2012
TJ. was great!Very professional and extremely helpful.The weather was far from perfect with the winds out of the north,but TJ. compensated for it and put us where the fish were.Considering the conditions,we could not have expected anything better. The food was outstanding.Being in the food business,I think offering this type of upscale cuisine will attract an even larger audience.The steak with the chipotle and Shiner Bock marianade was awesome. Chef Austin is a great addition to your staff. We've hosted many fishing trips and this one by far was the best yet.

*Join our fan page.*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...08195102528120

*Watch our story*






1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.Shoalwaterboats.com
www.gundogbaits.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

More pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Mix Results*

Despite strong winds and rough bays, shout out to all the guides for working their tails off under these conditions. Captain Rick finished up with near 30 trout 1 reds, while Captain Steve found full-trout limits for his crew while working mostly shell pads. Getting after it in the morning. Reports to follow.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few more*

Fish was released after measured. Props to the winner of the largest red.


----------

